# Dressage tickets



## ingrid t (8 August 2012)

Thanks for all emails regarding the Dressage tickets. The tickets were picked up last night. 
BIG sorry for disappointing so many.
Can't find my thread, please don't email me anymore.
Thanks.

Kind regards,

Ingrid


----------

